# SEF Lisboa - Family Reunification Processing Times + Info ?



## meetch (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi Everyone!
Hope you are all having a great day 

I moved to Lisbon in September (Portuguese/Canadian Citizen) with my Brazilian Husband.
We applied for Family Reunification at SEF Lisboa and were given a 3 month wait. 
My face dropped when the SEF worker told us this (lol) and she told us not to worry because 3 months is usually quoted incase there are complications.

My question is:
Has anyone here gotten their residence card thanks to the Family Reunification Process?
How long did it take SEF to give you your Card? 
Would love to hear some of your experiences!

Best regards!


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Say 3 months if all goes smoothly, plus any extra time for missing requirements, plus the time to get an appointment to collect it.

We are at 6 months now.


----------



## meetch (Jan 28, 2016)

WOW! I'm sorry to hear it's at 6 months for you, that is really long. SEF told me that if it took longer than 3 months, we would have to call or go see them. Did you do this?

Also due to the 6 month wait you are facing - were you missing anything in the application or did any complications take place?

Also - have you (or your spouse/partner) been able to work while waiting?


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

They wanted another piece of paper which we got.

We always phone to make an appointment which adds to the time.

No real problems for us, just a bit frustrating.

SEF are not on my Christmas list ....


----------



## meetch (Jan 28, 2016)

Sorry to hear that! Yes they definitely take their time.
I hope you hear back from them soon enough.

We want to move to the Algarve but since we had started this process at SEF Lisboa, we are stuck here until it is finished and are getting antsy. But it's a waiting game and we gotta just surrender. Helps to hear other peoples experiences, so thank you for sharing!

PS - they won't make it on our Christmas list as well


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

I felt that they were being difficult ... can't prove it.

Of all the authorities we've encountered they are the closest to rude.


----------

